# Netbeans CSS code completion abgeschaltet



## mirisbowring (25. Feb 2017)

Hallo,

einige Kommilitone und ich arbeiten zur Zeit an einem JavaFX Projekt.
Leider ist es so, dass wir verschiedene IDE's verwenden (Eclipse, InteliJ und Netbeans).
Erstellt wurde das JavaFX Projekt in Eclipse (ich habs dann in mein Netbeans importiert).

Allerdings erkennt Netbeans nicht, dass es sich um ein JavaFX Projekt handelt, weshalb die CSS Code Completion abgeschaltet ist (dass soll wohl der Grund sein - habe ich im Netz gelesen).

Nun meine Frage, wie man in Netbeans die Code Completion aktivieren kann (für CSS).
Man kann den Projekt Status ja leider nicht zu FX ändern.

Gruß
mirisbowring

PS: Ich werde nicht auf Eclipse umsteigen, da ich schon immer mit Netbeans gearbeitet habe und Eclipse sich irgendwie merkwürdig anfühlt im Vergleich dazu.


----------



## mirisbowring (25. Feb 2017)

Mist, Ich sehe gerade, dass dieses Thema eher in den IDE Abschnitt gepasst hätte.
Wie kann ich es verschieben/löschen?
Finde dazu gerade keine Möglichkeit :/


----------



## stg (27. Feb 2017)

Dass ihr mit verschiedenen IDEs arbeitet ist kein Problem und auch ein ganz normaler Fall. Man teilt untereinander nur die Sourcen und keine IDE-spezifischen Projekt-Dateien.
Bei der Projekterstellung in Netbeans hast du auch einen Unterpunkt "JavaFX Project with Existing Sources". Wähle den und folge den Anweisungen im Wizard.


----------



## mirisbowring (27. Feb 2017)

Mit Problem meinte ich eher, dass es einfacher wäre, wenn alle grundsätzlich dasselbe nutzen würden 



stg hat gesagt.:


> Bei der Projekterstellung in Netbeans hast du auch einen Unterpunkt "JavaFX Project with Existing Sources". Wähle den und folge den Anweisungen im Wizard.



habe ich gerade mal ausprobiert und es funktioniert wunderbar (ich dachte erst, dass das nur mit Netbeans Projekten funktioniert)

Danke


----------



## mrBrown (27. Feb 2017)

mirisbowring hat gesagt.:


> Mit Problem meinte ich eher, dass es einfacher wäre, wenn alle grundsätzlich dasselbe nutzen würden


Allerdings auch nur für den, der alle Probleme betreut 
⅔ ärgern sich dann, dass sie nicht ihre Lieblings-IDE nutzen dürfen


----------



## Tobse (27. Feb 2017)

mrBrown hat gesagt.:


> ⅔ ärgern sich dann, dass sie nicht ihre Lieblings-IDE nutzen dürfen


Genau das. Das an sich kann zu einem eigenen Problem werden *schielt zu seinem Arbeitskollegen, der für ein Projekt von Eclipse auf IntelliJ umsteigen musste, und jetzt jeden Tag über IntelliJ flucht, weil er die Prinzipien nicht versteht*


----------

